# Pablo and Chuy Moving to Berlin



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats to Maryam who has taken a Surgery position in Berlin and will move by the end of April (Berlin as in Germany - not VT, CT, or WI ) For those of you new to HF, Maryam has two wonderful Havs, Pablo, and Chuy, both of whom we have grown to love along with her! While our loss is Berlin's gain, thank goodness for HF so we can keep up with her progress and how Pablo and Chuy will acclimate to Germany! Best of luck to her and her family as they make this transition. I know she will be a fantastic surgeon!

AND for anyone who wants to come tell her and Joey and the Neezers farewell, we are planning on grabbing them on Sat., April 17, for a few beers and cocktails (and food, of course!) and a springtime playdate here at our house in Winston-Salem. I'm thinking around 1 PM and we'll party until the dogs get pooped! All agility equipment, groomers, treats and free puppies welcome. Just let me know if you think you can come and I'll send you directions. Maryam is currently in Berlin and I'm sure she'll chime in when she gets time.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Son-of-a-gun! Good luck with it Maryam. I know the move will be good for you and your family. I wish you were closer for some reason I can't quite fathom, but I'm happy for you.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Wish I could be there for the farewell party. Thankfully, Berlin has internet access , and Maryam will still be around on the forum. And now I have a new "you have to visit this place because a local can show you around" place to put on my list. Best wishes, Maryam!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Maryam, I've been wondering how the job searching was going. For some reason I, too, wish you would be closer, (though we've never met in person, :suspicious: ) but, how wonderful that you will be close (or closer) to your family! Best wishes, and I'm glad you'll be able to keep in touch on the Forum!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wishing Maryam and family all the best for the move. Thanks to HF, we can still be in touch. 

Look forward to seeing pictures of the farewell party cum playdate.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations Maryam! I'm sure your family in Germany is thrilled. Thank goodness for keeping in touch via the Forum. Good Luck & Best Wishes


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations Maryam and family. Please keep in touch!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations! I know this is an exciting move for you but we will miss you here. I was hoping we could see you at a spring playdate in the Atlanta area. Wish I could get to NC but getting anywhere now that we're caring for my elderly father is near to impossible! I know we'll get to hear from you on the forum but somehow you will "feel" further away......lol Good luck with your move! DH's grandparents on both sides came to the states from Germany and we've always wanted to go there so maybe we will see you again someday!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

A new chapter in life begins... I'm so happy for you, Joey and the boys. But, I think I'm more happy the internet reaches to Berlin, so we can stay in touch! :biggrin1: :hug:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, how exciting!
I hope you end up loving Europe. My sister in law has lived there for the last 20 years and really enjoys it.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations on the new position and the move! I hope you love it there. Such an exciting time for your whole family!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

all the best and good luck on the new journey 

Kat


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats to Maryam! That is wonderful news for you! Please make sure you keep in touch with all of us! 

What a fabulous journey you have ahead of you---


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

How wonderful. I like other's look forward to hearing all the details.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations on the new job Maryam. A wonderful new adventure for Pablo and Chuy.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations and bon voyage. I wish you all the luck in the world. So glad I got to me you at Laurie's playdate.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congratulations Maryam. I know this is wonderful news, but makes me kind of sad...you will be just that much further away and the chances of meeting you and yours in person are that much slimmer. BUT thank heavens for our international HF so we can stay in touch. Good luck!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Best wishes in your new, wonderful and exciting career. I wish you much happiness and success in whatever your future holds. Yes, thank heavens for HF and the capabilities of still being able to keep in touch. Berlin just sounds SOOO far away. It is !! Congratulations. I will see you the 17th.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrats! I'm so bummed I didn't get to meet you when you were here. Best of luck Maryam!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Awww, thanks Kathy for the thread and the link. Looking forward to the 17th! I'm sure we will be able to provide everyone attending with Miller beer 

Thank you ladies for the kind words and well-wishes. I'm under a lot of stress and the next few months will be crazy (I move in late April, my guys won't move until late August!), but it is going to be hopefully great for all of us once we're back together. I for one, can't wait to do what I studied medicine for which is surgery (and eventually Plastic&Reconstructive Surgery) and Joey will be able to make good progress in his career field as well. Since Joey is American and I have already taken all my US board exams, there's always a good chance that we may move back one day. 
And yes, my family is ecstatic to say the least, LOL. If either one of you makes it to Europe or Berlin (which I highly recommend), let me know!

Beth, I grew up in Berlin and am fully aware of the greatness ahead of me :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Awww, thanks Kathy for the thread and the link. Looking forward to the 17th! I'm sure we will be able to provide everyone attending with Miller beer 

Thank you ladies for the kind words and well-wishes. I'm under a lot of stress and the next few months will be crazy (I move in late April, my guys won't move until late August!), but it is going to be hopefully great for all of us once we're back together. I for one, can't wait to do what I studied medicine for which is surgery (and eventually Plastic&Reconstructive Surgery) and Joey will be able to make good progress in his career field as well. Since Joey is American and I have already taken all my US board exams, there's always a good chance that we may move back one day. 
And yes, my family is ecstatic to say the least, LOL. If either one of you makes it to Europe or Berlin (which I highly recommend), let me know!

Beth, I grew up in Berlin and am fully aware of the greatness ahead of me :biggrin1:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, Maryam...I didn't know that's what you meant to specialize in. Now I know where to go for my boob lift and tummy tuck


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Good Luck!!! Hoping to continue to hear about Pablo and Chuy in the near future!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Congratulations and good luck Maryam! I know you will be happy back home doing what you want to do.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I want to come too! To the party that is..... I am actually off that Saturday/Sunday from work! Imagine that! 

Now, I have to do some figuring on distance for travel.

Linda


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I am getting very excited about our Maryam, Pablo, Chuy farewell get-together. Not the farewells...those are always sad. The Neezers and the Teezers. I emailed my breeder today and told her Taylor was going to his first Havanese playdate. She responded, "How fun"....please watch closely and protect him when he needs it." Should I respond and tell her I will be sure to watch and protect....the Neezers. She wants pictures....hope we can catch that special shot of Belle and Taylor....being "protected"


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sharlene- I am excited too but I think it is protect the Neezers from the Maltesers! It took Lisa my in laws shih tzu only a few hours to learn stand next to Dora and Belle leaves you alone!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm getting very excited too! I think the white/cream ones are going to be the party monsters, hehe. Not sure how long we can stay but looking forward to a few hours of fun!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> I'm getting very excited too! I think the *white/cream ones are going to be the party monsters,* hehe. Not sure how long we can stay but looking forward to a few hours of fun!


lane:I'm on my way 
Love Oliver
PS-Good luck with the move and everything!! Keep in touch!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

mintchip said:


> lane:I'm on my way
> Love Oliver
> PS-Good luck with the move and everything!! Keep in touch!


We're holding you to it Sally.

My little cream is really quite docile when she can't be the boss. I am anxious to see my little white guy and what he does. It probably won't be a long day for us either so any time you can spend with us is so appreciated, Maryam. I just hope there are other opportunites in the distant future.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Maryam congrats to you and your boys! I for one, would love to visit you in Berlin!  Wish the playdate were a little closer....dang. Best to you!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Maryam,
Good Luck and I am so sorry I will miss the playdate! Unfortunately my husband took a few days off that weekend for us to be in New Bern and we have invited friends so we can't change the dates. I really wanted to meet you!! Well, I hope you will stay in touch on the forum even though I know you will be busy.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Jocelyn, I am glad you saw this . . . I thought of you! So sorry you can't make it, but maybe we can entice her to come back next year in July for the Raleigh show!!!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Kathy, that is a GREAT idea!!! I am so excited about the National being in Raleigh next year and seeing everyone!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Maryam, I just saw this thread, congratulations!!! How exciting for you and all of your family. I'm so happy that you will be able to practice medicine, the thing you are so passionate about. 

I'm with everyone else, it will sure feel like you're half a world away, but thank goodness for the Forum, so we can keep in touch.

Hopefully someone will have time to take pictures of Pablo and Chuy for us!

The very best to you Maryam!
Beverly


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you Kathy and Neal for hosting such a wonderful day. It was so nice to meet everyone and I'm very sad this will be our last playdate with Maryam, Joey and pups. Such wonderful people and pups we have here on this forum. I peaked at my pictures and will download them to photobucket so I can post some tomorrow. I have 3 very exhausted pups right now. 

I'm am very grateful Amanda put up with Bentley on the ride. We made it to and fro and she never once threatened to throw him out the window. 

Thanks again for your hospitality and yummy lunch. Lots of fun.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

It was great fun, wasn't it? I'll post photos tomorrow as well. Too tired right now!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, jeez, I have been so out of the loop, finally getting the scoop. Best of the best of everything to you and yours, Maryam. Keep us posted.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Deb, you found it! I was just going to reply to your question from yesterday. ThAnK YoU!

We had a lot of fun yesterday. We love hanging out at Kathy's and it always feels like going home when we're there. This time was no exception, they went above and beyond to make this a memorable and pleasant farewell event! (((hugs)))
It was also very nice to have some people and dogs come meet us before we leave. Linda made these great lemon squares and Sharlene made a great dip, cucumber salsa, and super duper treats for the dogs (will post pics sometime soon) and she topped it all off with a sweet farewell card. You rock Sharlene. And Amanda, well...she brought the Boss Lady, hahahaha. There's really no other way than to fall in love with that little Belle, Joey named her the 'Regulator' and we loved her. Oh and that Taylor...oh my oh my. He REALLY makes you want to get a Maltese, he was absolutely DARRRRLING.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Maryam - I'm so sorry that I couldn't come yesterday, I had a family commitment. :Cry:

I so enjoyed meeting you, Joey, and Pablo when you came to our playdate, wish I could have met Chuy too. The photos Sharlene posted look like you all had a great time at Kathy's house. I'm so happy that you'll get to practice in Berlin, just sorry that it's so far away. I wish you and Joey all the best!!!
:hug:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Maryam, you look gorgeous as always, and your boys are beautiful too. You let me know when you're coming to the Big Easy, and I'll let you know when I'm coming to see you in Berlin.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

First, I took a lot of pictures and took my husband's camera without his knowing.... but I was punished by not taking it off manual so a lot of my photos are blobs... DARN IT!!!! I will post the best of the bad bunch!!!

Maryam- we are going to miss you! But I think the fun, company, and food may bring you back


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

At this playdate, Belle had to take over and I would just like to redeem my talking bad about her. The RLHs began when the Isamonster was sent to prison!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay i figured out at the end of the playdate how to take video on the camera but i still had not figured out it was on manual focus... Here is one attempt!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amanda you took some great shots in manual! I really love the pic of Kathy&the 2 honorary Havs. I love how you say 'Dasher run' and *I* am the one who takes off running, hahaha. For the first time EVER both my dogs reacted to barking on TV (our PC is hooked to the TV). They've both been whining and trying to find their friend Dasher  Even Chuy did it in a friendly way, haha.
I think all the social humping Jackson did on Dexter helped him come out of his shell. I wonder how Linda's ride home was though and if the thundershirt worked well for him. Kathy has kindly given me one for Pablo cause he's storm and confinement sensitive. If anyone else is interested in those, contact Kathy! I will let you know how it works for Pablo.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ann, I missed you there yesterday but I was told you were busy with family stuff, which is understandable. You know we'll stay in touch 

Kim, we really have LA on our to-go-to list and you should put Berlin way up on your to-go-to list!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I can't stop laughing !!! ound: You put devil horns on Belle !!!!. That is a precious picture as long as Belle doesn't see it. Wonderful pics Amanda, loved the video too (P.S. those were not my dogs barking, most of been someone elses.:eyebrows


----------



## tbear10 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi, Everyone!! I have been checking out the pics from Saturday at Kathy's - Looks like everyone had a great time!! Boy, there are some beautiful Havs in those pics!! I am new to the HF & am looking forward to meeting everyone & their wonderful pups. I have three Havs myself - they keep me on my toes!! 

Tamah


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Welcome Tamah! Your Havs look adorable and we can't wait to meet them and you as well! Everyone loves to see photos (as you probably know) and the thread "Introduce Yourself!!!" is a great place to post.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

:welcome: Hi Tamah, welcome to the forum. Hopefully our next playdate you can join us. What are your pup's names? Very cute avatar.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Tamah, glad you finally came out of the closet  Looking forward to seeing you post more especially lots of pics!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Nice tiny signature picture Maryam


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

You two are nutcases! It is the most incredible shot ever . . .


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Don't know what you're talking about Amanda...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I had to turn into Isabelle and explain to Maryam the proper way to do things several times HAHHAHA 

(you know I could delete my link and remove her signature... MUAHAHHAHA but then again she has butt shot power!)


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

By then I will figure out how to use my OWN link, puh!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Shhhh Amanda. Don't make Maryam mad....she might seek revenge. We need to be kissy butt for a while until we have some good retaliation.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sharlene- kissy butt??? Were there more pics that I didn't see!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

No, you saw it. Walk softly, she may publish it for revenge.


----------



## tbear10 (Mar 23, 2010)

It was kinda dark & lonely in there!! I'm glad to be out -- hee!!hee!! 

What an awesome group pup picture!! Would you please attach doggie names & owners? I'm the "new kid" on the block - name tags are much appreciated!! LOL 

Tamah


----------



## tbear10 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks, Kathy!! I am excited about introducing my "boys" to other Havanese and hoping it will help to socialize them a bit.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Here is a picture with some of the people and pups:

(L-R) Sharlene with Bentley and Evye, Me-Amanda with maltese Belle and Taylor (owned by Sharlene), below- Dora and Dasher, Linda with Jack and Dexter, Kathy with Reagan (Maryam's trainer taking picture's mini aussie) Jackson, and Maryam with Chuy and Pablo


----------



## tbear10 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey, Sharlene - We would love to join in on the next playdate - How often are they scheduled? My two older boys are Thumper(in the center) & Stefan(on the right) & my little fella is Fenway(on the left). 

Tamah


----------



## tbear10 (Mar 23, 2010)

That was very helpful Amanda!! Thank you!! Another great pic - can't wait to join in on the fun!! :dance:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Wish we would hear something from Linda. I'm hoping she had an okay night putting up in a hotel and making it back home safely.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I heard from her and she said all went well. She said Dexter wore his Thundershirt and was so good. I also figured he was pooped! I'm sure she will chime in when she recovers.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks like much fun. Much as I would have loved to join in on the festivities, I couldn't have come if I lived in the area. I'm so bad at goodbyes. Everyone looks great. Maryam, of course is gorgeous as always.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

*More photos . . .*

Maryam and her new love Taylor, Sharlene becoming very popular during lunch, and Jackson begging Linda to please put down that cute puppy Jack so he can play


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Cutey Chuy, sweet Dora and Amanda, and the new hot honeys . . . Evey and Chuy . . . love at first sight for Evye!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Such cute pictures Kathy. We do have the cutest dogs in all of NC and SC.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

And finally, who wouldn't want Cristal for their trainer? Here she is with Chuy and then her mini aussie, Reagan. Jackson is chilling after the playdate . . .


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

kelrobin said:


> You two are nutcases! It is the most incredible shot ever . . .


I agree! ound:ound:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photos Kathy!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

love love love the pictures. what beautiful dogs and people. maryam cheers to you.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing. Looks like everyone had a great time, although it must have been bittersweet saying goodbye to Maryam.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Great pictures everyone!! Looked like a blast!

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh what a great day and a great sendoff for Maryam , Pablo and Chuy! that picture is the best picture ever. Must be sent into BARK!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I thought these were cute pictures of Maryam...running into the woods with the pups following.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Awesome pictures! Looks like everyone had a good time!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Very cute, didn't suck my belly in and am wearing a leash around my neck, LOL. Don't make me bring out the special pic Sharlene! :evil:
Kathy, love your pics!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

maryam187 said:


> Very cute, didn't suck my belly in and am wearing a leash around my neck, LOL. Don't make me bring out the special pic Sharlene! :evil:
> Kathy, love your pics!


Just remember some of us were nice (awesome sized signature picture Maryam!) so you could crop us out


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jackson watching over Jack with the careful eye. Jackson wanted to play with Jack so much the entire play day date, but Jack was still getting use to all his cousins crazy behaviors, so he hung around with Mom.

Linda


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Here another of Jack and Jackson.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter tried to get into the group picture, but it was so hard get Dexter to sit next to the the cousins for such a long time. You know how cousins are.....


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Here is the picture...opps!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks like everyone had a wonderful time.

Maryam, Monte is hoping you come visit us in NC next year at the National.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

All of the pictures are so cute! I love playdates with all of the doggies running around, such fun!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> *Don't make me bring out the special pic Sharlene! :evil*:


Please share another great photo, looks like everyone had wonderful time.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm sorry Maryam :kiss: :kiss: :kiss: I really thought they were such cute pictures. They were, the dogs following you and some waiting for you at the other side of the woods. Way cute :kiss:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

What a great way to see Maryam off on her new life adventure. Looks everyone had such a great time. Love to see all the pictures!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> I'm sorry Maryam :kiss: :kiss: :kiss: I really thought they were such cute pictures. They were, the dogs following you and some waiting for you at the other side of the woods. Way cute :kiss:


:violin: Are you doing the kiss a__ so we don't get to see that photo.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

What great pictures. I am shocked that all the pups were in a line getting their picture made and it's so cute. It looks as if everyone had a great time!!

Maryam, you look beautiful as always. I know you are excited about the next stage in your life. I know you have worked hard and I wish you "Good Luck" with the move. I was hoping I would get to hold Chuy. He is such a cutie and Pablo still has the blackest hair I think I have ever seen. I am thankful for the forum and will be looking for pictures and news from you!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a bunch of A** shots too. Neal even had some on his cell phone (whoops!):eyebrows:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> :violin: Are you doing the kiss a__ so we don't get to see that photo.


Sure am. The a__(es) was so appropriately stated.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Just remember some of us were nice (awesome sized signature picture Maryam!) so you could crop us out


Remember !!! Amanda started it with making fun of your wee-itty-bitty sig picture. Then blew hers up to make you look bad. Crop, crop, crop.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Here another of Jack and Jackson.


Linda, adorable picture.


----------



## Elin (May 5, 2007)

It seems like you had a great play date! Great pics 
Good luck with your job and everything in Berlin, Maryam! 
I hope that the erupting vulcano on Iceland won't cause any trouble for your travel arrangements!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

such nice pictures!!! Looks like everyone had a great time.. 

And please do tell... how did you manage to have all dogs sit in so posed for a grand finale picture??


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Mimi, it only took about two hours . . . j/k! Actually Maryam's wonderful dog trainer was there to help, and since all our dogs are so good at "stay " ound:ound: I think they were getting pooped too and the grass was nice and cool there.

We even have a video of everyone trying to get them to stay that is hysterical, but probably can't post because of the x rated bu** and a** shots! However, I could be bribed with a free puppy!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

I too am terrible at saying goodbye, but I would like to take this opportunity to wish you the best. May your new job be all that you expected and more. I am glad to have met you, Joey and Pablo at one of the NE Playdates (pre Chuy). Berlin is awfully far away, but know we will only be as far as the HF.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kathy, do it! Amanda and I are safe, hahahaha. BTW, it's Elizabeth not Mimi, I'm LMHO over here, you're turning into Amanda, hehehe.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Trying to get that group pic showed me I need to work on stay with distractions. Evye and Bentley I can leave their sight, Taylor we're still working on his duration...but all 3 are bad at stay w/ distractions. I should say their trainer is bad. Guess I need to get my butt ound: hoto: in gear.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Great pictures! It looks like it was an awesome play date. I'm so sad I didn't get to go.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

> BTW, it's Elizabeth not Mimi, I'm LMHO over here, you're turning into Amanda, hehehe.


Whoops . . . sorry Elizabeth! Havs, people, what's the difference? Haha

Just found two big hunks of fur in my backyard that are off-white. Looks like Evye to me. Definitely a Hav. Was looking for my beloved sunglasses that have disappeared since the playdate. I am losing it!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I do not have many pictures, just a few. It is hard to take pictures and hold a puppy too. As you know, sometimes it takes lots of pictures to get some good ones. This batch of pictures is the last....I wish I could of taken more, because I love to take pictures.

I did want everyone to know...that Jackson is such a sweet charming dog, his personality is so delightful and friendly.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sharlene- I can't believe you would throw me under the bus!!!

Kathy- I do it all the time with calling people their dog's name (especially when their dogs have people names!) BTW, I will be Dora cause I don't want to be Isamonster 

My other video will make you guys nauseous trying to video as the dogs did RLHs as I showed Jim the evidence (he says served me right taking his camera) but high definition video and me holding the camera and RLHs are not a good combination!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

This is Jackson!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> Kathy, do it! Amanda and I are safe, hahahaha. BTW, it's Elizabeth not Mimi, I'm LMHO over here, you're turning into Amanda, hehehe.


Amanda's not safe in the picture I have. :eyebrows:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

HavaneseSoon said:


> This is Jackson!


Ummm close but no cigar! That's Dora (the one not humping Dexter-lol!!!)


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks like everyone had a fabulous time!! Congratulations Maryam!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

kelrobin said:


> Just found two big hunks of fur in my backyard that are off-white. Looks like Evye to me. Definitely a Hav. Was looking for my beloved sunglasses that have disappeared since the playdate. I am losing it!


Well that explains it. This made me laugh because I kept looking at Evye's tail and wondering what happened to it. It definitely looked shorter than it did the last week.

Hope you find your glasses.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Yep, cute photos, Linda, but that is Dora. She and Jackson have been mistaken for each other before in photos!



> I did want everyone to know...that Jackson is such a sweet charming dog, his personality is so delightful and friendly.


And thank you . . . but we need Belle to referee his humping!

And Maryam, don't think there are no a** shots of you and Amanda in my video! You would be surprised! I'm scheming on how to post my funny movies . . .


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

> Well that explains it. This made me laugh because I kept looking at Evye's tail and wondering what happened to it. It definitely looked shorter than it did the last week.


I can mail them to you, Sharlene ound:ound:ound:


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

kelrobin said:


> Whoops . . . sorry Elizabeth! Havs, people, what's the difference? Haha


No worries here!! I won't call you out on it as long as we get to see more pictures.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

kelrobin said:


> I can mail them to you, Sharlene ound:ound:ound:


Maybe I can sew it back on ???


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

It was probably her romp with Chuy. She just humped part of her tail off!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

It sounds as if you all had a wonderful day! Maryam, I am very new here and I do not know you, but you sound like a neat lady who is certainly embarking on a wonderful new adventure. Best wishes to you! And that can't be the same Chuy who looked like a dried up shrub that someone had tossed a leash over in the scruffy thread??  What a transformation! Loved the photo of him and Evye, all smitten. Though sounds like she could use a little more chaperoning? Hahaha Loved all the photos and the opportunity to see some of the forum members with their beautiful dogs. And little Jack - what a cute fur ball!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

kelrobin said:


> It was probably her romp with Chuy. She just humped part of her tail off!


:tape: My mind is in the gutter.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Maybe I can sew it back on ???


Havanese extensions


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am sorry I wasnt close enough to join the festivities - sounds like it was a blast. 

We will miss you Maryam!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures! Looks like everyone had a blast. Maryam, I am glad that I got to meet you, Joey and Pablo at Laurie's last year. Wishing you all the best in your new job and home!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Just catching up on this thread! Great photos! It looks like everyone had a great time. I wish this country weren't so big....I guess we'll just have to wait for the National to get together! 

And welcome to the Forum, Tamah!


----------

